# Recipes: Whipped Honey Butter



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Of course we want them all.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes Please!

J.R.


----------



## hobbyfarm (Feb 18, 2005)

Here they are:

Honey Mustard Chicken Salad

1 lb.	Chicken, cooked, 1/2" diced
1 C.	Celery, chopped
1/2 C.	Green pepper, 1" julienne
1/2 C.	Red pepper, 1" julienne
1/2 C.	Pineapple tidbits
1/2 C.	Walnut pieces
3	Green onions, julienne
3 T.	Lemon juice

Combine all ingredients by tossing together gently.

1 C.	Yogurt, plain
2 T.	Dijon mustard
2 T.	Honey
1 tsp.	White wine vinegar

Blend all ingredients until smooth.

2 C.	Iceberg lettuce, chopped
1 C.	Red leaf lettuce, chopped
1 C.	Romaine lettuce, chopped

When ready to serve, coat chicken mixture with dressing then lightly toss with chopped lettuce. Serve cold.


Honey - Lemon Dressing

1/2 C.	Honey
1/2 C.	Lemon juice
1 tsp.	Salt
1 tsp.	Dry mustard
1 tsp.	Paprika
1 T.	Water
1 C.	Salad oil, preferably sunflower, peanut, or walnut.

Put honey and lemon juice in processor bowl. Run just enough to mix. Add salt, mustard, paprika, and water. Turn on processor and slowly add oil. Run only long enough to mix well.


Honey Mustard Dressing I

2 T.	White wine
1/3 C.	Lemon juice
1/2 C.	Honey
1 T.	Prepared yellow mustard
2 tsp.	Paprika
1 tsp.	Salt
1/2 tsp.	Freshly ground black pepper
1 C.	Canola oil
1/2 C.	Mayonnaise

Combine the wine, lemon juice, honey, mustard, paprika, salt, and pepper in a food processor bowl. Process until thoroughly blended. While the motor is running, slowly add the oil. Once the oil is fully incorporated, add the mayonnaise by tablespoons.


Honey Mustard Dressing II

1 C.	Mayonnaise
2 T.	Honey
2 T.	Prepared yellow mustard

Blend all the ingredients until smooth. Can be used on salads or as a dipping sauce for chicken nuggets, etc.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried this honey butter recipe and it is excellent!

I used half butter and hafl margerine (I Can't Believe It's Not Butter)

I also used a full cup of honey, and I think my next batch will have more honey. The refrigerated honey butter isn't quite as "soft" as I had hoped, but it's not "rock hard" either.

Thanks for sharing this recipe with us!

Grant


----------



## Karl (Jun 18, 2002)

Ditto on the honey butter recipe. Made it up yesterday and tried it on some corn bread muffins. Really good. Serving it today on dinner rolls with our Easter ham dinner.


----------

